# Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?



## ThorstenECN (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
im Sommer geht es nach Bornholm, dort soll man um diese Jahreszeit von den Hafenmolen gut auf Hering angeln können. Da ich aber noch nie auf Hering gefischt habe, hoffe ich von euch ein paar Tipps zum Gerät und zur Angeltechnik zu bekommen. Welches Gerät benötige ich Rute, Rolle, Schnur (geflecht oder Mono)? 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Zum heringsangeln brauchst kein besonders spezielles gerät .
Jede Rute um die 3 m länge und mit nem Wg von ca 60 gr ist geeignet .
Man kann auch ne dünnere Rute fischen , aber dann gibts Probleme wenn man n full house (6 heringe auf einmal) dran hat .
Schnur würd ich zwischen 25er und 30er Mono empfehlen bei geflochtener wirst du wohl zuviele Fische wieder verlieren denke ich mir .
Dann brauchst du nurnoch eine Rolle wo genug Schnur raufpasst und schon kanns losgehen ...

übrigens benutz mal die Suchfunktion zum Heringsangeln gibts bestimmt 20 threads ...


----------



## Michael J. (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Moin,

das Heringsangeln ist relativ einfach, wenn Heringe anzutreffen sind.

Rute(Spinnrute,Grundrute.....is eigentlich egal): 30-60gr Wurfgewicht in 270cm-320cm Länge

Rolle und Schnur: passende Rolle zur Rute 3000er-4000er Größe mit 25-30 Mono (bitte keine Geflochtene,weil Heringe eine relativ weiches Maul haben und du dann sonst viele Aussteiger hast)

Vorfach und Blei: Im Geschäft gibt es schon fertige Heringsvorfächer mit bis zu 6 Haken.Welche du jetzt kaufen möchtest ist auch relativ egal.Sind Heringe einmal vor Ort ,beissen die auf jeden Mist.Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt,dass Vorfächer mit natürlicher Fischhaut aber besonders gut sind.
Als Blei kannst du normale Bleigewichte (Tropfenblei z.B.) nehmen.Besser sind allerdings spezielle Heringsbleie.


Methode: Die komplette Montage von dir weg werfen und warten bis sie am Grund angekommen ist.Dann langsam (wie beim pilken) die Montage mit leichten Ruckbewegungen richtung Ufer zupfen und ständig wiederholen.

So fängst du deine Heringe.


----------



## Michael J. (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Zum heringsangeln brauchst kein besonders spezielles gerät .
> Jede Rute um die 3 m länge und mit nem Wg von ca 60 gr ist geeignet .
> Man kann auch ne dünnere Rute fischen , aber dann gibts Probleme wenn man n full house (6 heringe auf einmal) dran hat .
> Schnur würd ich zwischen 25er und 30er Mono empfehlen bei geflochtener wirst du wohl zuviele Fische wieder verlieren denke ich mir .
> ...




Warst mal wieder schneller als ich.:c |good:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				Michael J. schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfach und Blei: Im Geschäft gibt es schon fertige Heringsvorfächer mit bis zu 6 Haken.Welche du jetzt kaufen möchtest ist auch relativ egal.Sind Heringe einmal vor Ort ,beissen die auf jeden Mist.Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt,dass Vorfächer mit natürlicher Fischhaut aber besonders gut sind.
> Als Blei kannst du normale Bleigewichte (Tropfenblei z.B.) nehmen.Besser sind allerdings spezielle Heringsbleie.




Da habe ich schon ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht . An manchen tagen reagieren die Heringe auf diese Rot lackierten Knoten und die grünen perlen ziehmlich allergisch , an anderen Tagen fängt man damit besser . Echte Fischhaut ist häufig besser aber auch nicht immer !
Am besten man hat ein paar Vorfächer zum wechseln mit .

sehr wichtig ist auch das richtige Blei ! normale Tropfenbleie sind nur bei starker strömung zu empfehlen (wie in Hvide Sande) .

Würde immer Heringsbleie (am besten welche mit einer "welle" drin oder sogar effzetblinker (ohne Drilling) oder ähnliches empfehlen .
Besonders wenn man noch nicht weiß in welcher tiefe die heringe stehen muss man möglichst leicht fischen damit die Heringe sich den Köder schon beim absinken schnappen . Stehen die Fische dagegen hart am Grund darfs auch ein etwas schwereres Blei sein . Auch bei Wind oder wenn die Fische weit draußen sind muss man wohl ein schwereres Blei fischen .

Ansonsten gilt aber so leicht wie möglich !

In welcher tiefe man am besten fischt kannst du dir am besten bei den leuten abgucken die am besten fangen ...


----------



## haukep (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Bissl flasches Forum hier wa


----------



## dorschiie (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

sag ich doch. 
sind bestimmt alle am plätzchen backen.


----------



## Michael J. (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Moinsen


@Kochtoppangler:

Hast natürlich Recht, aber ich wollte ihn als "Anfänger" im Heringsangeln nicht mit allen möglichen Einzeleheiten und Kniffen zuballern.#6 

Na dann,Petri Heil!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Stimmt schon aber ich hatte schon mehrmals solche Leute neben mir die sich gewundert haben warum ich einen Fisch nach dem anderen ziehe und sie selbst erst 2 Stück im Eimer haben ...

Sind halt manchmal Feinheiten auf die es ankommt , un wenn man das weiß , dann ist es viel einfacher sich vom Nachbarn die fängigen techniken abzugucken !


@haukep : Wo sollen denn beiträge übers Heringsangeln sonst hin ? 
Der hier würd ja noch ins Angeln in Dänemark passen , aber ansonsten ?!?!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

@Kochtoppangler
Vollkommen richtig. Fürs allgemeine Molenangeln gibt es nur dieses Forum#6
ob es den Strandläufern nun passt oder nicht:q

Als ersten Versuch benutze ich immer ein sehr leichtes Endblei (30g). Nach dem Auswerfen sollte das System an gespannter Schnur absinken. Dabei kann man sehr gut abschätzen, in welchr Teife die Heringe einsteigen.
Oftmals fängt man mit einem auf zwei Haken gekürzten System weit mehr Fische, als an einem Christbaum. Gibt auch weniger Probleme mit den Nachbarn. Bevorzuge ebenfalls Fischhaut oder binde mir die Imitate selber auf Goldhaken.
Weniger ist oft mehr#6


----------



## ThorstenECN (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Das sind ja schonmal ein paar gute Tipps. Danke !!!
Die Heringsvorfächer werde ich mir wohl vor Ort im Angelshop von Rönne holen. Die sollen dort immer bestens bescheid wissen welche Vorfächer akutell fängig sind. Rute und Rolle habe ich die passenden.


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> @haukep : Wo sollen denn beiträge übers Heringsangeln sonst hin ?
> Der hier würd ja noch ins Angeln in Dänemark passen , aber ansonsten ?!?!




Vieleicht einfach zu "was wird gefangen plz 1-xx"...

Aber beim Brandungsangeln ist das doch Käse....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht einfach zu "was wird gefangen plz 1-xx"...
> 
> Aber beim Brandungsangeln ist das doch Käse....



sehe ich auch nicht so denn über euer Brückenangeln schreibt ihr ja auch hier und das hat nun wirklich genau so wenig mit Brandungsangeln zu tun wie Heringsangeln. Solange Heringe von Molen oder sonst wo geangelt werden und nicht vom Boot soll das doch meinetwegen hier gepostet werden.


----------



## Rosi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Übrigens gibt es im Moment bei auflandigem Wind
von der Seebrücke aus unter einer Laterne gut Hering, je mehr Strömung, um so weiter vorn stehen die Fischis. (in Ufernähe)

Brandungsheringe an der Seebrücke:q Mit Spinnangel gefangen. Wo soll ich das reinstellen?


----------



## ThorstenECN (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht einfach zu "was wird gefangen plz 1-xx"...
> 
> Aber beim Brandungsangeln ist das doch Käse....



Ich kann hier ja mal einen Thread zum Thema C&R eröffnen.......|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				ThorstenECN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann hier ja mal einen Thread zum Thema C&R eröffnen.......|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri



Ja, das fehlt gerade noch, da hast Du Recht..  :m


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich auch nicht so denn über euer Brückenangeln schreibt ihr ja auch hier und das hat nun wirklich genau so wenig mit Brandungsangeln zu tun wie Heringsangeln. Solange Heringe von Molen oder sonst wo geangelt werden und nicht vom Boot soll das doch meinetwegen hier gepostet werden.



Das Argument ist gut Jörg  War eigentlich auch nur Spaß, ist mir doch völlig Lachs eigentlich  |wavey:


----------



## Baitbuster (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Ich würd einfach nen ganz normales Heringspaddernoster empfhelen gibt es vor ort in Hvide Sande,
und dann nen je nach wetterlage gutes Blei und ab geht das
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Allround Mike (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ausrüstung zum Heringsangeln?*

Hallo an Alle.

mal ganz blöd gefragt, wie erkennt man eigentlich das gerade Heringe in der Nähe sind ? Ich meine, die rauben ja nicht an der Wasseroberfläche.
Soll man da einfach mal auf gut Glück los legen?

Grüße Mike


----------

